# Euro 2012



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Who's watching? Who are you rooting for? I'm a big Ireland supporter, so I've got my fingers crossed for them in a tough group. I'll be plopped down in front of the TV from 12-4:30 for the next few weeks or so


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Well...I thought this thread would be something about the current state of the European economy, so I guess you know where I stand on the subject.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

No soccer/football fans here? _None_?



NogDog said:


> Well...I thought this thread would be something about the current state of the European economy, so I guess you know where I stand on the subject.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> No soccer/football fans here? _None_?


As far as the USA goes, while soccer has increased in popularity a fair bit over the last couple decades or so, it's still lags far behind American football, baseball, and basketball -- even ice hockey (though I think that's getting closer now). Also, we're just about to head into the final play-off series in both basketball and hockey (not to mention inter-league play in baseball), so I suspect there won't be a whole lot of attention given to European soccer here for the next couple weeks (though I have at least one friend and a couple co-workers who probably will be watching the soccer if it's on here, but the co-workers weren't born in this country, so they have an excuse  ).


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, it's kind of inescapable here in Germany (and Americans, it's not our fault that you prefer sports no one but you and maybe the Canadians care for), since it's all over the media and fan merchandise is clogging up the stores. I won't be watching the games themselves, since I'm generally satisfied with hearing the result afterwards. Plus, this year's German team consists only of players playing either for Bayern Munich (whom I can't stand) or foreign clubs, so I'm not particularly interested in them. My students are excited, though, and I'll probably see lots of tired faces for the next three weeks. 

But I happened to be at the airport tonight when the opening match was on and the place was completely deserted except for a handful of travelers and the people who worked there, i.e. everybody who absolutely had to be present. And most of them were crowded around a plasma screen in the airport café. What makes this even more remarkable is that this match didn't even involve Germany (they don't play until tomorrow), but Poland versus Greece.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

NogDog said:


> As far as the USA goes, while soccer has increased in popularity a fair bit over the last couple decades or so, it's still lags far behind American football, baseball, and basketball -- even ice hockey (though I think that's getting closer now). Also, we're just about to head into the final play-off series in both basketball and hockey (not to mention inter-league play in baseball), so I suspect there won't be a whole lot of attention given to European soccer here for the next couple weeks (though I have at least one friend and a couple co-workers who probably will be watching the soccer if it's on here, but the co-workers weren't born in this country, so they have an excuse  ).


Soccer has slowly become popular in the US, although not on par with football, baseball, or basketball (obviously). I think some people would be surprised by how much. For example, all the Euro 2012 matches will be broadcasted on ESPN, with a lot of before and after coverage. I think interest in the sport is going to continue to grow, which makes me happy as I'm something of a diehard fan.



CoraBuhlert said:


> Well, it's kind of inescapable here in Germany (and Americans, it's not our fault that you prefer sports no one but you and maybe the Canadians care for), since it's all over the media and fan merchandise is clogging up the stores. I won't be watching the games themselves, since I'm generally satisfied with hearing the result afterwards. Plus, this year's German team consists only of players playing either for Bayern Munich (whom I can't stand) or foreign clubs, so I'm not particularly interested in them. My students are excited, though, and I'll probably see lots of tired faces for the next three weeks.
> 
> But I happened to be at the airport tonight when the opening match was on and the place was completely deserted except for a handful of travelers and the people who worked there, i.e. everybody who absolutely had to be present. And most of them were crowded around a plasma screen in the airport café. What makes this even more remarkable is that this match didn't even involve Germany (they don't play until tomorrow), but Poland versus Greece.


Are you a Werder supporter? I'd like to live in Europe during a major tournament just for the atmosphere. WC 2006 must've been amazing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I find most sporting events much more interesting if I feel like I have a vested interest.  So I follow the Nationals, Redskins, Orioles and Ravens fairly closely:  I was raised on the Baltimore teams and live 5 miles from DC now.  (And, dare I say, both the Nats and the O's are providing welcome winning entertainment this summer!)

I also have an affinity for Cincinnati teams, as the hubs is from there. 

I was raised to despise the Dolphins, Cowboys, and any team from New York.  Other than that, when we've lived someplace I've supported the local team -- unless they were playing one of my favorites.

We lived near London for 3 years. . . . the neighbors were Arsenal fans. . . .and despised Man United -- I think I've got that right.  And that's about as much as I know about English football.  Though we used to watch the cricket matches on the field across the road on Sundays. . . .fascinating sport. So civilized. 

In the Olympics I root for the Americans first. . .and other countries after that depending on circumstances.  Always a sucker for the underdog.

I favor the Irish in the Quidditch World Cup.

All that said, we'll be spending next week with family and one of my nieces is REALLY into soccer. . . I expect we'll be watching some matches. . . . .


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

NogDog said:


> As far as the USA goes, while soccer has increased in popularity a fair bit over the last couple decades or so, it's still lags far behind American football, baseball, and basketball -- even ice hockey (though I think that's getting closer now). Also, we're just about to head into the final play-off series in both basketball and hockey (not to mention inter-league play in baseball), so I suspect there won't be a whole lot of attention given to European soccer here for the next couple weeks (though I have at least one friend and a couple co-workers who probably will be watching the soccer if it's on here, but the co-workers weren't born in this country, so they have an excuse  ).


Actually not based on attendance:

Average attendance for the 18 clubs rose 7.2 percent to 17,872 spectators a game this season, surpassing the league's previous record of 17,406, which was set during its inaugural season in 1996. The league's lowest attendance came in 2000 when it averaged just 13,756 fans. Since 2007, its average has consistently stayed between 16,000 and 17,000. The strong showing at the gate brought MLS's average above the most recent seasons for both the NHL (17,132) and NBA (17,323).

Read more: http://aol.sportingnews.com/soccer/story/2011-11-07/mls-passes-nba-as-third-best-attended-american-sport#ixzz1xLil5yJ5

Personally I'm hoping for either Germany or the Dutch to make it to the final. I think it could easily be a Germany-Spain final.

Especially given the hole the Dutch put themselves in today.

Ann, there is a very good MLS team in our area -- DC United. They have come back string this year after several down years and are really playing well.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> I'd like to live in Europe during a major tournament just for the atmosphere.


Ye gods. Be thankful that American sports don't produce the hordes of seriously inebriated and aggressive young men that European soccer does. I used to be afraid to take public transportation on the evenings after a game.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Susan in VA said:


> Ye gods. Be thankful that American sports don't produce the hordes of seriously inebriated and aggressive young men that European soccer does. I used to be afraid to take public transportation on the evenings after a game.


Where'd you live?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> Where'd you live?


Mostly in the north of Germany, from 1977 to 1989. Hannover, Braunschweig, Hamburg -- all cities with rabid fans of their teams. Some time in Berlin, a couple of months in Munich.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am from Bavaria, but I was far enough from any large city and was mostly exposed to the local crazies. My aunt at the local soccer match could put the Jersey Shore gang to shame. Soccer fans are something else.  .
I was always more about watching Tennis.

But I might catch a bit of this years Euro. Much easier to see all the legs now with HD.  . If I can find it on TV here in the US that is. I have enough trouble finding decent coverage of Tennis.


----------



## ruadh (May 19, 2011)

Euro 2012 has crept up this year, probably because of location and the overabundance of football in general.

I'm expecting Spain to win it overall, though it may not be as easy for them as it might have been. 

I'll be following the England Game tonight in some form, should be a good test against France. Although this has to be the first competition in ages where a large amount of common sense has set in and we are not expecting to win it.

The Irish had a bad game and I don't think they will win a game in their group now and we may see the last of the Dutch, if Germany beat them.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Well...I thought this thread would be something about the current state of the European economy, so I guess you know where I stand on the subject.


Maybe we should change the title to Euro Cup 2012? 

Anyhoot, I'm following this a bit. My team is Spain (fell in love with the country when I studied abroad there) while my boyfriend roots for Germany (long story), and we both are supporting England for the sake of a British friend and his family.

I agree with what's been said about how soccer isn't that popular in the US yet, but I'm glad ESPN is trying to help with that (like by broadcasting this tournament). I think it'll help when local viewers can root for a US team, too. (In the upcoming summer Olympics, for example.)


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Maybe we should change the title to Euro Cup 2012?
> 
> Anyhoot, I'm following this a bit. My team is Spain (fell in love with the country when I studied abroad there) while my boyfriend roots for Germany (long story), and we both are supporting England for the sake of a British friend and his family.
> 
> I agree with what's been said about how soccer isn't that popular in the US yet, but I'm glad ESPN is trying to help with that (like by broadcasting this tournament). I think it'll help when local viewers can root for a US team, too. *(In the upcoming summer Olympics, for example.)*


Unfortunately, the USMNT won't be playing in the Olympics.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> Unfortunately, the USMNT won't be playing in the Olympics.


WAH!?! You're right (I just checked the schedule) and that totally blows. When was that finalized? 

Poor Donovan...


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> WAH!?! You're right (I just checked the schedule) and that totally blows. When was that finalized?
> 
> Poor Donovan...


They drew with El Salvador in a qualifier and were disqualified because someone else (I forgot who) finished top of the group. The Olympics isn't really considered a major tournament in soccer, so a full-strength side is rarely used (and because of the age requirements).

Donovan probably wouldn't have played anyways, because the Olympics is a U-23 (all players must be 23 or younger) tournament. Only three "over age" players are allowed. David Beckham will be there with Team GB, for example, along with Ryan Giggs and Craig Bellamy.

The women will be there, though, so you can always watch them. Even though the soccer they play is never as good as the men, I really enjoyed watching the last World Cup (too bad the US couldn't finish off the Japanese).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

It's a moot point, but you don't think they would have picked Donovan to be one of their 3 "over age" players?

Oh yeah, I'll def be watching the US women's team. Abby, Hope, and Alex rock!

Got UEFA on in the background right now. Looking forward to the Spain game in a couple hours!


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> It's a moot point, but you don't think they would have picked Donovan to be one of their 3 "over age" players?
> 
> Oh yeah, I'll def be watching the US women's team. Abby, Hope, and Alex rock!
> 
> Got UEFA on in the background right now. Looking forward to the Spain game in a couple hours!


Ehh, I'm not sure if they would have brought him. He's one of our better and best known players for sure, but I'm not sure the Galaxy would want to release him mid-season. I think they may have decided to go with some of the European-based players, whose club seasons are over.

I can't wait for the Spain game as well. Fingers crossed Ireland can pull off a _huge_ upset.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> I can't wait for the Spain game as well. Fingers crossed Ireland can pull off a _huge_ upset.


Haha, we're enemies this afternoon then. Viva España!


----------



## ruadh (May 19, 2011)

Ouch. That was a bit painful for the Irish. I wonder why Torres can't play like that for Chelsea? It's a shame it's not based on the atmosphere generated by their fans or they would win it every time.

Germany will certainly have enjoyed beating the Dutch, but even so, they could still be knocked out.

Still looking forward to the England vs Sweden game tomorrow night.


----------



## Christine Murray (Oct 4, 2011)

We got beaten badly by Spain, but to be honest we knew when we were put in a group with Italy and Spain that we'd struggle. For us even qualifying for the tournament was an achievement. We're a tiny country, our talent pool isn't as large as some of the other countries. I think the fans who travelled to Poland and Ukraine did Ireland proud.  

I'm part Italian, so I still have a team in the race. And England are our nearest neighbours, so I hope they do well.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Gah. That was painful. I'm hoping we can get a result against the Italians and keep them out of the next round. At least have some sort of impact on this tournament.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay, Italian here  Let the best team win on Monday


----------



## ruadh (May 19, 2011)

Why, why, why, is watching England such a glorious dream and yet such a nightmare all rolled into one.


----------



## Flopstick (Jul 19, 2011)

The tournament has rocked so far, some absolutely thrilling games. It has meant I haven't got any writing done since kick off in the first group match, but I'm happy to take a hiatus for a few weeks for football as entertaining as we've seen since then.


----------

